# Bottle stopper people ?



## wudnhed (Jan 18, 2007)

I use a PSI turncrafterplus lathe that is very small.  Wanted to start doing stoppers and ordered the bottle stopper lathe chuck and bit.  The chuck doesn't fit my lathe, too big, is there something else I should have ordered?


----------



## Skye (Jan 18, 2007)

You need a Moris Taper #1 chuck. The larger ones are Moris Taper #2. You should be able to get a MT1 Jacobs chuck from places like Woodcraft.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 18, 2007)

Skye, I went and measured the opening of the chuck and it's 1", would the 3/4" work?


----------



## Skye (Jan 18, 2007)

Make that Morse taper, I keep saying it wrong.

Anything more complex than #1 or #2 and I'm dumb.

This may be helpful though: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_taper


----------



## Skye (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh, and you may also want to ask some more tool-smart people here but if you have a drill you may be able to take the chuck out of it and use it.


----------



## jkoehler (Jan 18, 2007)

i would suggest calling either PSI or Woodturningz and ask them what it is that they recommend you get.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 18, 2007)

Becca, whose lathe chuck did you purchase?


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 18, 2007)

PSI, Jim, but it's the 1" and I'm thinking I should have gotten the 3/4".  I will call PSI tomorrow and ask.  Thanks for trying to help guys, I really appreciate it.  Come to think of it I may call Woodturningz also.  PSI is good but takes a good two weeks to get here.  Ryan ships out right away and only takes a few days.  Thanks again!


----------



## Skye (Jan 18, 2007)

And it's normally a few bucks cheaper. Not to mention the weekly specials. []


----------



## DaveO (Jan 18, 2007)

I just got what I think to be the same PSI chuck from Pens of Color, PSI offers it in 1" x 8 tpi and Â¾" x ? tpi. If you have a smaller lathe, then the smaller threaded chuck is probably what you need. I've been messin' around with stoppers a bit and I think that their chuck system is the easiest way to turn them. You'll enjoy it once you get the right size. Good luck,
Dave[]


----------



## pssherman (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />You need a Moris Taper #1 chuck. The larger ones are Moris Taper #2. You should be able to get a MT1 Jacobs chuck from places like Woodcraft.



Skye, I think the chuck that Becca has is meant to screw onto the external threads. I also have the TurncrafterPlus and a bottle stopper mandrel. Both are 3/4-16 threads. This type of mandrel will not work in a Jacobs chuck because it is meant to use external threads.

Paul in AR


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 19, 2007)

Becca,
I should have told you to check your lathe, before ordering the mandrel.  I did the same thing and got one too small.  I just sold a mt1 mandrel, for a lathe that I had ordered, but had to cancel.  It's a hastle, but you're going to love turning them.  I'm getting ready to try some spalted curly buckeye wood in a stopper.  I just sold a set and didn't know the wood was curly, until I pulled out of its wrapper.  

Let me know when you're ready for more blanks.
Rob


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 19, 2007)

The 3/4 x 16TPI chuck will fit the turncrafter plus.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info people, really appreciate it[^] 

Rob, gotta get that chuck the right size and then you'll be hearing from me, LOL!


----------

